# Gold flakes in M&P soap



## Chayita13 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone! 
Newbie here... I have been making M&P since 2008 and make soap favors for showers, weddings, etc on a frequent basis. I have a customer who wanted me to include gold specs in the soap. I've never done this before, so I wanted to know if anyone else has tried this and what did you use? Flakes? Mica? Glitter? I'm kind of clueless and would appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Chayita13 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's a sample idea that she sent me...
I know there are Edible gold leaves but I think those would met. I'm thinking cosmetic glitter would be the safest option, but might not get the same effect as flakes...


----------



## Chayita13 (Feb 27, 2015)

**melt


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 27, 2015)

Why not just use gold flakes? I've seen it for sale at Michaels and possibly walmart. I'm pretty sure that's what was used in the photo. Just sprinkle some into the melted base once it has cooled and thickened up a little.

Wow that was full of typos.. darn you autocorrect.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 27, 2015)

*Gold flakes in M&amp;P soap*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037BIHHM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Could you use something like this? I know lots of people use foil flakes and accents in nail design so you may be able to get hold of something at a nail product supplier.

You can also buy mica flakes in a variety of shades if you have a Google.


----------



## Chayita13 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 28, 2015)

Let us know how it turns out for you in the end. We all love to see pics.


----------



## RhondaJ (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm so trying this! LOL I have some gold flake somewhere in my craft room, I know I do


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, love to see your final product!


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 2, 2015)

Check out ediblegoldleafflakespowder.com they may help you


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 2, 2015)

I searched 24k gold flakes for soap, and a bunch of info comes up. Hope this helps! Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 4, 2015)

This company has sold gold flaked soap for years. I don't know why their name is ASSO but it is. Here's the link:
http://www.acnetreatmentsonline.com/products/asso-bar/


----------



## not_ally (Mar 4, 2015)

Lisa,  can you  provide some search  insight on this site?  Tried to get to the gold flakes by  any  possible method and drew a blank.   Thanks, sorry if this is an  obvious answer.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a place that sells gold embedded soap [for $18] and they'll sell you the gold flakes if you email them for their price. They're located in Colorado.
http://www.crystalsrocksandgems.com/Healing_Crystals/Gold.html


----------



## Chayita13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's what we've experimented with:
Gold flakes from Michaels and Cosmetic Glitter


----------

